# Happy Birthday Marine Corps!



## Carla (Nov 10, 2016)

Wishing all of our US Marine Corps a HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Thank-you for all you have done for our country and for the sacrifices you are making today and everyday.


----------



## Lon (Nov 10, 2016)

Semper fi


----------



## Falcon (Nov 10, 2016)

Happy BD to all you heros.


----------

